# Some advice appreciated!



## Shirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ..im new to this forum..just wish i had found it sooner!!

Ive had my betta for about a year and have just had my first successful spawn. The fry are a week old. Ive read somewhere that when the fry become freeswimming,you should remove the dad..however..this morning when i removed him out of the tank(he has been a brilliant dad) he went absolutely ballistic. I put him back with the babies and he calmed down right away.I want to know if it is absolutely neccessary to remove him or can i just leave him with them???. He seems much happier with them. 

And is there any advice for how to get all the debris(waste) from the bottom of the tank with out sucking up any babies? Im terrified of leaving the cover off the tank for long periods as i dont want to chill them.

all in all..so far, so good! and its been a very rewarding experience! :lol: 

Any advice, much appreciated and fab forum


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Personally, I have never tackled the time consuming job of Breeding Betta's, but this topic seems to to be frequently discussed on this forum. One of the members on here compiled numerous websites that he found useful, so here is the link to that section of our forum:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bettas/720-betta-breeding-resources.html

Nevertheless, I wish you luck in successfully raising fry! Although its not going to be easy. ;-)


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Try using a turkey baster to remove the solid waste from the bottom. You will have more control then with a gravel vac.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the links Vinny...ive gone through them all. Most suggest removing the male as soon as the fry are free swimming. i want to know if any one has experience with keeping the males with the little ones??

Buggy..a turkey baster..whats that?? Can i get one at the pet shop???
Thanks for the responses!!


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

A turkey baster is a cooking utensil, its a tube with a ball on the end which to compress air out, and take liquids up the tube.


----------

